

Pennies contain 2.5 cents of copper - business opportunity? - mhb
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/03/31/080331fa_fact_owen

======
boucher
Most interesting statistic I've read today:

"Breaking stride to pick up a penny, if it takes more than 6.15 seconds, pays
less than the federal minimum wage."

